# Age of conan



## schmodel (21. März 2009)

Es  gibt zwar einige Threads zu AOC aber irgendwe keine die meinem Thema entsprechen.
@Mods falls doch leitet mich bitte um.

Ok ich habs seit 4 Tagen-für 19.95€ ein Monat online drinnen.
Macht echt Spass und ich hab mir noch 3 Monate dazugekauft.
Ich habe aber einen fiesen Anfängerfehler gemacht und mich als weiblichen (sieht echt gut aus  )
Waldläufer angemeldet und merke erst mit Level 12 das sie "nur" fit im Bogen oder Armbrust ist-sche... ich bin halt lieber der Nahkämpfer.
Da geht mal wirklich garnix ab und ich werd dauernd respawnt.
Grabstein und so...
Hab halt Mist gebaut-gibts noch ne Chance den CharaCter zu ändern?
Was soll ich machen, lieber neu beginnen oder lernen mit dem Bogen umzugehen(hab schon alle gefundenen verkauft)

Spielts jemand von euch und könntn wir uns mal treffen?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (21. März 2009)

Klar kannst du einfach nochmal neu anfangen...
Halte ich auch für das beste, weil du ja erst Level 12 bist und da kommst echt schnell wieder hin und wenn ihr nachher anfangt richtige Gegner zu killen (Festung) und eure eigene Gildenstadt aufbaut und du dann mit deinem Helden nicht zufrieden bist, naja, dass kann es ja dann auch net sein...
Das man mit nem Waldläufer nicht gerade einen auf Tank machen kann ist mir klar, aber dennoch ist Fernkampf auch gut effizient, wenn er stark genug ist...
Aber mein persönlicher Fall wäre es auch nicht gerade, am besten du fängst nochmal an und lässt deine Waldläuferin aber noch vorhanden, dann kannste immer hin und her switchen, bis du dich endgültig entschieden hast.
Wenn nicht machste einen auf Heiler die sind eh immer Mangelware

greetz


----------



## Sash (21. März 2009)

lvl 12 machst du in 4h oder so.. und tortage ist eh das beste im ganzen spiel. mach dir nen neuen char und hör dir jede quest usw an.. ist wirklich das beste. hab 2 mal tortage gemacht, und immer komplett. bin erst mit 22 oder so da raus.. und ich spiels nicht mehr. weil ohne eine gilde die zu den obersten top 10 gehört machts keinen spaß.


----------



## schmodel (22. März 2009)

ok,ich habe neu angefangen.
da ich aber nicht mehr auf meinen Waldi zurückgreifen möcht würde ich ihn gerne löschen.
Aber wie?
wo sind die charactere auf meinem Pc angelegt.
Im Menü von conan finde ich keine Löschmöglichkeit.


----------



## Sash (22. März 2009)

dein erstes mmo oder? denk doch mal nach.. was sollten die auf deinem pc? dat ist online! die gibts nur aufm server.. im spiel bei der char auswahl kannst du die char löschen. aber lass erstmal, vielleicht in ein paar monaten willst du ihn doch weiter spielen, man hat so gut wie immer mehr als nur 2 char..


----------



## schmodel (26. März 2009)

Stimmt zuviel Erfahrung habe ich in MMO noch net.
Bin jetzt Level 25 und natürlich aus Tortage raus.
Gruppen-respektive Grüppchen bilden funzt bei gewissen Quests.
Muss ja auch sein sonst gehts einfach nicht.
Gruppen sind ja aber net von Dauer.
Was ist mit einer Gilde?
Was für Verpflichtungen geht mann da ein wenn mann mitmacht oder mitmachen darf?
Hab ja durch Berufstätigkeit ja net ewig Zeit.

Zum Spiel:
Eins nerft.
die elenden langen Wege.
Geh von a über b nach c.dort findest du nachdem du es erledigt hast neue auftraggeber-also zurück nach b-dann nach d usw.
überall kommts mir sovor als wenn mann nur durch die Gegend gehetzt wird.
Momentan ist mein questbuch total Kreuzundquer vollgestopft.


----------



## Sash (26. März 2009)

mit 40 glaub ich kannst du dir ein pferd kaufen.. also spar schön. und wegen gilde, naja überall anders. im global chat machen die doch meist werbung.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. März 2009)

Ich dachte man kann mit lvl 40 erst das reiten erlernen und ein Pferd kaufen, wenn man 1 Gold hat war es net so?

greetz


----------



## schmodel (27. März 2009)

Ans Reiten denk ich noch garnet.
Zumindestens wenn ihr von Gold redet obwohl ich mit Achundkrach ein paar Silber zusammen habe.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. März 2009)

Das geht nachher super schnell eigentlich, dann kannste du auch Fertigkeiten/Berufe erlernen zum Abbau von Kupfer usw.

greetz


----------



## tarnari (2. April 2009)

Huhu 

Falls der Thread hier noch lebt, und Schmodel ab und zu noch reinschaut und immer noch eine Gilde sucht , dann kannst du ja mal dem Link in der Signatur unten folgen, falls du auch auf dem PvE-Server Mitra bist. *holt Luft*

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, wir viele von uns spielen AoC seit Release, wir haben alle Tiefen und Rückschläge mitgemacht. Aber was sich inzwischen entwickelt hat, ist einfach  nur großartig. DX10 ist da, viele Instanzen wurden nachgelegt, Unmengen Quests sind dazu gekommen, sogar ein komplettes wirklich tolles Questgebiet, das PvP-System wurde verändert und alles geht immer weiter. Fast wöchentlich kommen kleine Updates und im 3-Monats-Rythmus etwa ein großes. Das nächste große Update wird eine komplette Überarbeitung des Item-Systems, inklusive aller damit verbundenen Spielmechaniken mit sich bringen. Ein weiteres komplett neues Questgebiet wird hinzukommen. Ach man könnte ständig weiter erzählen.
Übrigens läuft das Spiel schon lange sehr stabil und die anfänglichen Performance-Probleme sind fast komplett behoben.

Ihr merkt schon, ich versuche mich hier für das Spiel einzusetzen 
Das liegt einfach daran, dass das Spiel inzwischen völlig zu Unrecht mit Missachtung oder, fast schlimmer, Nicht-Beachtung gestraft wird. Ein Riesenhype wurde gemacht und alle ahben sich darauf gestürzt, dann hat Funcom viele, viele Fehler gemacht. Die Spieler gingen, das Medieninteresse ließ nach... In dieser Zeit hat sich aber viel getan. Während in diversen Blogs, Foren und HPs das Spiel verissen wurde, wurde das Spiel immer weiter entwickelt und verbessert. Das hat nur keiner bemerkt...
Oder bemerken wollen? 
Wie dem auch sei, ich finds einfach schade, dass das Spiel neue Questgebiete bekommt, ein Server-Merge stattfindet, DX10 kommt, blablabla und keiner erzählts. Ergo keiner bekommt es mit...

Wenn aber Funcom ihren Support-Mitarbeiter-Stamm verkleinert, weil die anfänglich erwarteten 400.000 User anscheinend ausbleiben und somit so viele Leute nicht nötig sind, um das Forum etc. zu unterstützen, dann schreien alle direkt: "Da! Funcom! AoC! Da geht auch alles schief. Jetzt entlassen sie sogar ihre Leute!!!"
Hey, das waren größtenteils nicht mal Angestellte von Funcom, sondern Mitarbeiter eines dritten Dienstleisters, der sich auf die Betreuung von Communities spezialisiert hat. Da ist einfach ein Vertrag zwischen zwei Firmen ausgelaufen und nicht verlängert worden... 

Um das hier mal zu Ende zu bringen. Sollte jemand neugierig auf das Spiel, aber bisher skeptisch gewesen sein, oder jemand hat den Account gekündigt, es noch zu Hause rumliegen und mal Lust wieder zu testen.
ES LOHNT SICH!!!


----------



## schmodel (2. April 2009)

@tarnari.
Ich guck hier selbstverständlich regelmässig rein.
Und deine Worte zu dem Game sind echt gelungen und drücken das aus was ich auch bis jetzt denke.
(ich kenns halt vorher nicht)
Aber ansonsten machts einen Riesenspass und ist abwechlungsreich.
Momentan bin ich nur in manchen Quests auf Gruppen angewiesen-also ich und noch einer aber mann merkt doch das es im höheren Levelbereichen immer mehr auf Teamarbeit angewiesen ist,was ja wohl Sinn eines Rollenspiels ist.
Oder sein sollte.
Ich habe mir eure Webseite mal angeschaut aber ich denke das meine Eroberin mit L 34 noch ne Nummer zu klein ist um da mitzuhalten.

Und wie laüft das so mit einer festen Gilde?
wie oft trefft ihr euch zum zocken(habe ja nicht immer Zeit)
Ist Ts angesagt,macht Sinn
Vieleicht finde ich dazu aber Antworten in eurem Forum-muss erst am alles anschauen.


----------



## tarnari (2. April 2009)

Huch, hab gar nicht gedacht, dass es so schnell hier weitergeht 
Im Grunde hast du Recht, das meiste wirst du auf der HP nachlesen können. Das wichtigste. Aber vielleicht trotzdem ein paar ergänzende Worte.
Zum einen hast du Recht. Bedingt dadurch, dass viele von uns schon lange spielen, hat ein großer Anteil der Gilde einen 80er oder sogar mehrere davon. (Nebenbei beschwert sich keiner über Langeweile im sogenannten "Endcontent").
Auf den anderen Seite aber haben wir gerade in den letzten Wochen ordentlich Zuwachs von Leuten bekommen, die ganz neu angefangen haben oder wieder neu eingestiegen sind. Die haben zwangsläufig keinen hohen Charakter. Viele Twinken auch mit neuen Chars herum. So wie ich zum Beispiel 
Gerade gestern haben wir das Gilden-interne Projekt "Hyboria-E" gestartet. Wir haben uns mit 15 Mann in Tortage vor dem Durstigen Köter getroffen, einen Raid gebildet, alle Level 10-11, und wollen nun versuchen das komplette Spiel, so weit es geht gemeinsam im Episch-Modus durchzuspielen  Gestern das erste mal. ich sag nur:
Episch Hellsand!!! Ein Heidenspaß!

Ansonsten kann man eigentlich grundsätzlich nicht sagen, wann wir uns zum Spielen treffen. Wir haben etwas mehr als 40 Mitglieder und meist sind abends zwischen 19.00 und 24.00 Uhr zwischen 15 und 25 gleichzeitig im Spiel. Manchmal auch mehr.
Da alle von uns beruftstätig oder Studenten sind, teils auch Familie haben, spielen alle so, wie sie können und, ganz wichtig, wollen. Da wechselt das natürlich, wer wann anzutreffen ist.
Viele haben Schichtdienst, oder wie ich wechselnde Arbeitstage. Es läuft alle frei nach dem Motto: Alles kann, nichts muss! Klar, gibt es einen harten Kern, den man "täglich" antreffen kann... erwartet wird in der richtung gar neschd. Wo kommen wir denn auch hin, wenn man eine Onlinezeit erwartet?? Man fühlt sich verpflichtet, wie auf der Arbeit. Nur bekommt man da ein Gehalt für die Verpflichtung und eigentlich wollen wir uns ja von der Arbeit erholen, eben mit Age of Conan.

Wichtig bei einer Gilde und seinen Mitgliedern ganz allgemein ist eigentlich, dass es passt. Und damit mein ich nicht nur, dass es der Gilde/Gildenleitung passt. Es muss genauso für den Anwärter passen, weil der soll sich später wohlfühlen und gerne ein Mitglied der Gilde sein.
Sonst hat das alles doch keinen Sinn...

Edit: Ich seh grad, dass es seit heute eine für jeden installierbare Testversion von AoC gibt. Wer also mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Hier der Link ins Aoc-Forum...
*Kostenlose Age of Conan Testversion veröffentlicht!*


----------



## schmodel (6. April 2009)

Ich hab ein Proplem in der Pyramide.
Also speziel in dem Giftwolkenbereich.
1 isses halt giftig und ich muss da halt wenns geht durchsprinten.
2 sind dort auch noch Fallen aufgebaut die ich zu spät sehe(dunkel)
Gibts da ein Trick oder Trank dafür?


----------



## tarnari (7. April 2009)

Der einzige Trick ist, darauf zu achten, dass du die winzigen freien Stellen im Nebel nutzt, um wieder HPs zu tanken. Am besten schmeißt du einen Heiltrank ein, rennst los und und achtest drauf, wo "wenig" grün ist, da solltest du Luft holen können 

Nebenbei die Pyramide ist super! Tolle Questbelohnungen


----------



## schmodel (8. April 2009)

ok soweit klappts-komme ohne heiltrank bis vor den zaubermeister
und das wars dann auch sieht dort schon aus wie auffem Friedhof.
Kann mann den mit L 42 alleine schaffen oder ist es besser zu zweit?
Vom Dämon selber rede ich noch garnicht.
Shali befreien und die Augen besorgen war kein Proplem.


----------



## tarnari (8. April 2009)

Vorher solltest du ein, zwei Items (waren es Schriftrollen??) bekommen haben... die kannst du in die Hotbar legen und sie dann beim Boss benutzen. Weiß aber nicht mehr genau, wie das war... sollte aber gehen.


----------



## schmodel (11. April 2009)

ok das mit den Rollen hab ich erst net gerafft.
war aber so 
Zaubermeister kein Proplem

Noch ne Frage weil du ja schon bestimmt alles durch hast.
Der Dämon in der Pyramide-so ca 5 sekunden-dann Grabstein
die Tante+untote+Spinnen und eigentlich alles in den Ruinen (Zelata) maximal 10 Sekunden
und
Tyranus Alias-kann mann nicht (ich) alleine schaffen.naja wenigstens ca 15 sekunden
Bin ich so schlecht oder denke ich richtig.
Ich habe meine Eroberin nicht primär auf Tank geskillt aber einiges sollte sie schon aushalten.


----------



## tarnari (11. April 2009)

Nein, du machst gar nichts falsch und hast recht.
Manche Encounter bestehen aus Elite-Gegnern, soll heißen sie sind ausgelegt auf eine Gruppe bestehend aus sechs Spielern, die dem Level der Gegner entsprechen.

Falls du in Zelata das Heiligtum der brennenden Seelen meinst, da sind die Gegner bspw. etwa Level 38 bis 42, ergo sollte man eine sechs Mann/Frau-Gruppe nehmen die etwa dieses Level hat, zumindest wenn es richtig Spaß machen soll und eine Herausfordrung sein soll.
Eine gute Gruppe könnte zum Beispiel sein:

Wächter (als Tank)
Vollstrecker
Bärenschamane
Nekro/Dämo
Waldi
Eroberer 

In dieser Konstallation hat jeder gewisse Buffs in der Gruppe, die Heilung ist sehr gut und der Damage ordentlich hoch. Aber das ist nur ein Beispiel. 
Ich bin auch schon mit ganz anderen Gruppen da rein.
Alternativ kannst dich auch von ein paar High-Levels durchziehen lassen.
Aber ich mag das nicht so gerne. Du hast eigentlich nichts zu tun, die "Großen" machen ja alles, ist langweilig. Keine Herausforderung.
Nebenbei, je höher der Level-Durchschnitt der Gruppe, um so weniger Erfahrungspunkte gibts. Ein einzelner  High-Level Spieler in der Gruppe reicht schon und alle "Kleinen" bekommen pro Gegner nur noch einen Erfahrungspunkt.
Btw. gibts im Heiligtum sehr gute Klamotten und Waffen. Es gibt dort für jede Klasse ein komplettes Set, dass man, wenn man sowas mag zusammenfarmen kann. Hier vielleicht ein Tipp. Wenn du in der Gruppe das Bedarfs/Gier-Fenster hast, dann solltest du nur Bedarf drücken, wenn deine Klasse dieses Item wirklich brauchen kann. Zum Beispiel ein Barbar, der "Bedarf" auf eine Stoff-Rüstung würfelt, wird nicht gern gesehen sein.
Alles was ich oben beschrieben habe, gilt eigentlich für alle Instanzen, die man im Laufe des Spiels aufsucht. Halt mit steigendem Level der Gegner.
Ein anderes Beispiel für solche Instanzen, das du eventuell kennst, wäre die Schwarze Festung in Khopshef. Sie ist allerdings auf eine sechs-köpfige Gruppe mit Durchschnittslevel 30-33 zugeschnitten.
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, jedes mal wenn du eine solche Quest im Logbuch hast, sobald sie gelb wird, sie auch zu machen. Dann ist sie eine echtte Herausforderung. Allerdings kann für eine solche Ini schonmal der ganze Abend draufgehen. Also Zeit mitbringen 
Man erkennt diese Gruppenquests im Questlog übrigens an den drei oder vier Köpfen hinter dem Questnamen.

Übrigens. Vielleicht ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass man die meisten Gebiete "normal" und "episch" betreten kann. Wenn du ein Gebiet "episch" aufsuchst, dann solltest du das immer in einer Gruppe machen. Jeder(!) Gegner ist dann ein Elite-Gegner (Gruppengegner). Die Vorteil ein Gebiet episch zu betreten, ist dass ejder Boss ein blaues Setitem fallen lässt. Es gibt sehr bekannte Punkte/Orte im Spiel mit vielen Bossen an denen sich häufig Leute treffen, um diese Set-Items dann zu farmen. Vielleicht hast du ja im Globalchat schonmal gelesen: "Suche Gruppe für Keshatta episch"
So einer will dann Items farmen gehen 

Was den Boss in der Pyramide abgeht. Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Du findest im Laufe des Dungeons vier Essenzen. Die musst du einfangen. Wenn du das gemacht hast, dann kannst du sie in deine Hotbar legen. Sie befinden sich dann in deinem Inventar.
Diese Essenzen haben alle eine andere Farbe.
Wenn du nun gegen den Dämon kämpfst, dann musst du auf seine Füsse achten.
Auf dem Boden erscheint ein farbiger Kreis um seine Füße herum, wie ein Lichtschein. Wenn er das macht, dann haut er als nächstes einen üblen AE raus.
Das ist das, was dich sofort killt.
Um das zu verhindern, klickst du einfach in deiner Hotbar auf die Essenz die der Farbe um die Füsse des Bosses entspricht. Damit bist du dann immun gegen den AE, der als nächstes folgt.
Wenn der Lichtschein die Farbe wechselt, dann drückst du entsprechend auf die nächste Essenz.
Wenn dus richtig timst, dann ists ein Kinderspiel 

Ich hoffe, ich hab richtig verstanden was du wissen wolltest. Und entschuldige die Textwand. Ich rede gern 
Falls ich dir viele Dinge erzählt habe, die du eh schon weißt, dann ignorier sie einfach


----------



## schmodel (18. April 2009)

Ich habs zwar schon ins AOC-Forum geschrieben aber vieleicht hat hier auch einer eine Idee.
------------
etwas verzwickt zu erklären
ich hab eine 3er + 1* feste 1oer und eine achter+ neuner Hotbar-müsste ja alle haben denke ich.
123
xxx4567890
die anderen sind ja egal.
ich hätte gerne die 123(also die einzelnen)
unten in der festen damit sie durchgehend 1-10 sind geht aber irgendwie nicht.
Ich glaube aber anfangs war es so-bin aber nicht sicher.
da war es aber sowieso egal weil mann ja eh nur 3 genutzt hat.
Warum ich das so will?
im Prinzip ist es ja fast egal nur es sieht komisch aus und mit der Maus finde ich dann meine Kampfbefehle nicht so flüssig.
Ich hab mal einen Screenshot gemacht
*http://www.aquarepti.de/forum/download.php?id=66*
wenn ich die oberen drei Pfeiltasten einfach verschiebe stimmt die Zahlenfolge nicht mehr und 1-5 die ja in meinem System die Pfeil-in alle Richtungen sein sollen geht nicht,respektive es sind dann halt andere Aktionen.
Ich kriege die 1-3 als Zahl einfach nicht in die untere feste Leiste.
Ich hoffe einer versteht was ich sagen will weil wenn ich das so duchlese würde ich es so ohne weiteres auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## XxHunt3rxX (18. April 2009)

Mhhhh. ich überlege auch gerade mit dem Spiel ma anzufangen.


----------



## schmodel (18. April 2009)

Probiers aus
Green Pepper version für ca 7 €
ist aber zensiert wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.
also nix mit Titt... oder Blut. 
19.95 gibts auch schon eine Version(uncut)
Da gibts sogar ein Mammutt obendrauf
Ich hab leider zu früh bestellt  also kein Mammut.
Naja bereut habe ich es bisher nicht und ich sehe auch kein Grund dafür-macht echt Spass.
Heute Morgen konnte ich mir mein erstes Pferd leisten
Hab echt spielerisch lange drauf gespart.
Wieder zum normalen Geld 
Also für das Geld und 4 Wochen Spielspass habe ich schon andere Spiele die mehr gekostet haben schon nach 5 Tagen weggelegt weil ich sie durch hatte.
Also meiner Meinung nach machst du nichts verkehrt wenn du 
auf Rollenspiele stehst.
Nach den kostenlosen 4 Wochen kannst du immer noch entscheiden ob du dabeibleiben willst.
Hab ich auch so gemacht.
Wenns mir nicht gepasst hätte wärs halt ein normales Game das ich bezahlt und gespielt habe-Ende.


----------



## schmodel (23. Mai 2009)

Threadwiederrauskram.

So bin nun soweit
L 80 als Ero
Ich steh nun vor der Onyxkammer und muss meine Destinyquest abschliessen.
Wie insider wissen gibts nur 5 Unsichtsbarzauber um diese zu durchqueren.
Ohne wärs total sinnlos alleine.
frage an diejenigen die die Quest schonmal gemacht haben.
Wie setze ich sie am besten ein-Reichen die überhaupt um durchzukommen und wenn ja soll mann und kann mann die Reste noch hinter dem Durchgang in die eigentliche Quest noch nutzen?
Wäre es möglich die durchquerung der O-Kammer in einer Gruppe zu machen um sich bis zum Singleteil die Zauber aufzusparen.

Ps: Gestern war ich mit einem 14er Raid drinnen ist echt heftig was da so abgeht 

Ok.angenommen ich bin dann in der Graugott-Instanz-wie gehts dann weiter.
Da muss ich ja auf jeden Fall alleine durch.
Mann liest in anderen Foren ja alle möglichen Vorgehensweisen und Bewertungen-von "unmöglich" bis Kindergartenquest.
Kann mir noch jemand Tips geben wie es als Ero vernünftig zu schaffen ist.
Klar ich kann diese Quest bei Nichterfüllung einfach abhaken aber die Lila Belohnung hätte ich schon ganz gerne


----------



## schmodel (23. Mai 2009)

*Neulich in Atzels Festung*

Zu später Stunde-vorgestern war schon 2 uhr nachts haben wir kurz vor Atzel unseren Heiler eingebüsst.
Selber schuld wenn er eine AE mit 3000 Schaden net verkraftet 
Bis er wieder vom Rezzpunkt zu uns gelangt war wurden einige übermütig 
http://www.aquarepti.de/forum/download.php?id=67
Ihr müsst euch das mal vorstellen der hintere hat wie auch immer er es gemacht hat (kein plan für die Tastenkombo) eindeutige Aktionen ausgeführt.
War echt lustig.
Schade das ich nicht weiss wie mann da Videos aufnimmt.
Ok,kann mann jetzt wahrscheinlich als aussenstehender nicht ganz nachvollziehen aber die gesamte Community im Game ist echt in Ordnung(die wo ich bisher kenne) und mann kann auch jeden Unsinn mit dennen machen.


----------



## JohnPatrickRyan (30. Juni 2011)

AoC goes F2P 

Update 2.6 - 30. Juni 2011 - Age of Conan Europe Forums


----------



## avanar (1. Juli 2011)

age of conan wird dioch nun kostenlos oder?


----------



## böhser onkel (3. Juli 2011)

Ja hab das die Tage bei Gamestar gelesen


----------

